# A Typical Day's Cutting Diet



## Zee Deveel (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey guys would like a little critique on my cutting diet at the moment please. Just wanna make sure it looks reasonable.

9:00:

Half a BSN Syntha 6 Protein Shake to kickstart metabolism

4 Scrambled Eggs on Salad with Chili Sauce

11:00: (Pre-workout)

1 Glass of Orange Juice

2 Caps of KR-Evolution Creatine

1 Slice of Whole Grain Toast and Natural Peanut Butter

12:30: (Post-workout)

1 TBSP of Dextrose in Water

2 Caps of KR-Evolution Creatine

1 BSN Syntha 6 Protein Shake

16:00:

1 Can of Tuna with Sweetcorn in Chili Sauce

19:00:

Evening meal with family, usually pretty healthy, I tend to leave most of the carbs I'm served.

21:30:

3 Egg Omelete with Ham and Sweetcorn

23:00: (Bedtime)

1 Casein Shake

Any feedback would be cool. I don't need the "perfect diet", my metabolism is good. I just wanna make sure that my macros aren't way off and that my calories are ok and my carb timing is alright.

Many thanks!


----------



## Zee Deveel (Nov 5, 2009)

Haha yeah I love chili man, can't get enough of it. It'd odd for breakfast I know but it is supposed to speed up your metabolism!

7 eggs, 2 protein shakes, 1 can of tuna, 1 lot of peanut butter, 1 pork chop (example from evening meal) ... This isn't enough protein for a cut?

I can't make up my mind whether I wanna have something like oats for breakfast or not. I'm trying to reduce my carb intake as much as possible.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Have proper fruit and some protein with your 11:00 pre-workout meal.

1tbsp of dextrose will do pretty much nothing.... have 50-75g of vitargo or WMS with 40-60g of protein (depending on your size).

Have some veg with the 4pm meal and a small amount of carbs (e.g. a small sweet potato). Up the eggs in the 9:30 meal and lose the ham. "Evening meal with family" always makes me cringe, in the nicest possible way  Those are the changes I would make... I would swap family meal for chicken/rice/veg.

However, as you've said you don't need the perfect diet, any of those changes are optional. What you have listed is IMO the diet of a healthy lean adult male, with slightly above average muscle mass and strength... i.e. the kind of physique that chicks generally dig.... wouldn't be noticed particularly fully clothed, but take off your top and you'll get "ooh he's muscly" from the young ladies on holiday. If that's what you're going for (I'm NOT saying that in a negative way - we all have different goals), what you have is good to go IMO.


----------



## Zee Deveel (Nov 5, 2009)

big said:


> Have proper fruit and some protein with your 11:00 pre-workout meal.
> 
> 1tbsp of dextrose will do pretty much nothing.... have 50-75g of vitargo or WMS with 40-60g of protein (depending on your size).
> 
> ...


Aiight man, thanks for the input, I'll try to incorporate as much of that as possible!

Unfortunately the family meal is unavoidable, but it's always good quality food.

I know what you mean about it being the diet of an above averagely sized male. I suppose that's what I am. I'm not huge but trying to get from about 12% BF down to 8% or so before I start my bulk 'cause I'm going to be doing some work as a model soon.

My bulking diet is gonna be a lot bigger though, I definitely wanna put on a lot more size.


----------

